# Female SPs - is your ring finger longer than your index finger?



## ItsAlwaysSunny

on one hand its longer on the other its shorter. :/


----------



## Solluna

_My ring finger is much shorter then my middle. I thought they were closer together before. But then again that was years ago that I last really compaired my fingers._


----------



## caramel_choctop

Yep, two or three millimetres longer on the left hand, but they're exactly the same on the right hand.


----------



## whist

Why yes, yes it is...I never really noticed before. I thought most people had longer ring fingers for some reason.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I believe it's related to sexuality in some way. I've even seen it being correlated with life expectancy, females live longer than males. I have a longer ring finger. 

And we all know there's no such thing as a straight female ISTP, just saying.


----------



## Coldplayer

Aßbiscuits said:


> I believe it's related to sexuality in some way. I've even seen it being correlated with life expectancy, females live longer than males. I have a longer ring finger.
> 
> *And we all know there's no such thing as a straight female ISTP*, just saying.


 LOL! Like what?!?!?!

Anyways, my ring finger is definitely longer on both ... I guess thats why my waist isn't as small as I would like :dry:


----------



## kiskadee

My ring finger is significantly longer on both hands, especially on my left hand (since my right index finger is a bit longer than my left index finger). And yes, I am a non-SP who is posting here anyway. Bwahahaha.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Coldplayer said:


> LOL! Like what?!?!?!


You're obviously some sort of very young teenage girl. Give it time.


----------



## Coldplayer

Aßbiscuits said:


> You're obviously some sort of very young teenage girl. Give it time.


 You're a psychic? Thats um... interesting. I thought you would've needed my palm to predict that :dry:


----------



## Turelie

Technically, my index finger is longer than my ring finger, but it's just barely...To someone not looking closely the two fingers would look to be the same length.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Coldplayer said:


> You're a psychic? Thats um... interesting. I thought you would've needed my palm to predict that :dry:


No. It's much simpler than that, I only had to read your writing, not your palm.


----------



## Coldplayer

Aßbiscuits said:


> No. It's much simpler than that, I only had to read your writing, not your palm.


 If thats the case, you should brush up your reading skills. And maybe some other skills as well for even making a generalization as such.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Coldplayer said:


> If thats the case, you should brush up your reading skills. And maybe some other skills as well for even making a generalization as such.


Like what?!


----------



## stoicBrit

I have a longer ring finger too.I have also heard of the ring finger/index finger ratio before in a book wrote by Helen Fisher.I found it quite interesting and would be interested in weather their is a correlation when you have all the results.


----------



## Tetsonot

It's not by much, but my ring finger is longer than my index finger.


----------

